# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2020



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2020 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2020 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Junho começa com céu nublado e ambiente mais fresco, que sabe muito bem. 
Estão *21,2ºC*. 

Entretanto, bastou os modelos mostrarem a depressão um pouco mais distante, para a chuva desaparecer praticamente toda das previsões.


----------



## comentador (1 Jun 2020 às 13:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Junho começa com céu nublado e ambiente mais fresco, que sabe muito bem.
> Estão *21,2ºC*.
> 
> Entretanto, bastou os modelos mostrarem a depressão um pouco mais distante, para a chuva desaparecer praticamente toda das previsões.



Boa tarde!!

E ainda bem que a chuva prevista será apenas residual, para a nossa agricultura e floresta é excelente. Chuva neste tempo só prejudica as culturas e o ciclo das plantas em geral.


----------



## talingas (3 Jun 2020 às 20:53)

Mais um dia igual aos anteriores. Menos nebulosidade durante o dia ainda assim. Relativamente fresco. Tmax 23,6ºC. Com vento fraco a moderado, intensificando-se mais durante a tarde. Por agora 19,6ºC. Têm sabido bem estas noites frescas para arrefecer as casas! E vem aí outra.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jun 2020 às 21:05)

talingas disse:


> Mais um dia igual aos anteriores. Menos nebulosidade durante o dia ainda assim. Relativamente fresco. Tmax 23,6ºC. Com vento fraco a moderado, intensificando-se mais durante a tarde. Por agora 19,6ºC. Têm sabido bem estas noites frescas para arrefecer as casas! E vem aí outra.


Tens uma bela panorâmica para a serra da Penha, por acaso nunca subi as temperaturas escadas.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jun 2020 às 21:16)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, dia com algumas nuvens e ameno. Tal como já foi referido, as noites têm sido boas para finalmente as casa estarem mais frescas e apesar das máximas não variarem muito, as mínimas a partir de sexta ainda devem descer mais. 
Umas fotos de hoje:













*21,2ºC* atuais e vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## comentador (3 Jun 2020 às 22:18)

Boa noite! O dia amanheceu com um denso nevoeiro, tornando-se pouco nublado a partir do meio da manhã. A temperatura mínima baixou!   À medida que nos aproximamos do solstício de verão, as previsões são de descidas das temperaturas, na ordem dos 10ºC e até mais baixas em algumas zonas do interior nos próximos dias. Arrefecimento nocturo no interior em pleno Junho, e previsões de tempo invernoso nos próximos tempos. O tempo está-se a tornar cada vez mais atípico no dia a dia.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jun 2020 às 22:33)

Boas,
Nevoeiro até ao início da manhã.
Não me parece que as temperaturas estejam assim tão baixas quanto isso, se compararmos que em alguns dias de Maio tivemos anomalias positivas de 11/12°c em alguns dias, não me parece algo relevante agora estarmos somente com 1/2°c eventualmente abaixo da média.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2020 às 00:20)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite! O dia amanheceu com um denso nevoeiro, tornando-se pouco nublado a partir do meio da manhã. A temperatura mínima baixou!   À medida que nos aproximamos do solstício de verão, as previsões são de descidas das temperaturas, na ordem dos 10ºC e até mais baixas em algumas zonas do interior nos próximos dias. Arrefecimento nocturo no interior em pleno Junho, e previsões de tempo invernoso nos próximos tempos. O tempo está-se a tornar cada vez mais atípico no dia a dia.


Nada anormal nesta altura do ano... Aliás, não compreendo essa ideia do povão de que 35°C ou mais durante um verão inteiro é normal, porque não é... 

Mais anormal seria termos aquela chuva toda prevista para esta semana nos modelos há uns tempos...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jun 2020 às 02:54)

Aproximando-se do litoral da Região Sul:
















E transcrevo a previsão do IPMA emitida hoje depois da meia-noite:

"*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros até meio da tarde, que poderão ser
localmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, tornando-se
moderado (25 a 35 km/h), de sudoeste no Algarve a partir da manhã e
por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) no sotavento durante a tarde, e de
noroeste no litoral oeste e nas terras altas durante a tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no Algarve."


----------



## comentador (4 Jun 2020 às 07:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Nada anormal nesta altura do ano... Aliás, não compreendo essa ideia do povão de que 35°C ou mais durante um verão inteiro é normal, porque não é...
> 
> Mais anormal seria termos aquela chuva toda prevista para esta semana nos modelos há uns tempos...



Bom dia!
Refiro-me às temperaturas mínimas, essas não são normais para esta altura do ano, estão muito baixas, a prova está no desenvolvimento de algumas plantas que está a ser muito prejudicado. Estas variações bruscas no tempo não são normais, comparado com os tempos que eram há uns anos atrás. 

O início da manhã está com céu encoberto e ausência de vento.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Jun 2020 às 09:38)

A lotaria calhou esta madrugada no litoral entre Odeceixe e Aljezur. A estação IPMA de Aljezur acumulou *21,9 mm *e pelo radar a zona mais activa ainda passou ligeiramente a norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jun 2020 às 11:25)

Aqui não choveu como era esperado, no entanto está fresco, 16,5°c, maravilha e vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jun 2020 às 11:46)

Ainda chegou a pingar alguma coisa mas foi de pouca dura... Já começou a aumentar a temperatura nos últimos minutos com 19.0ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de NW.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Jun 2020 às 11:57)

Por Faro (cidade) parou agora de chover e acumulei 9,4mm.. O mês está feito


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jun 2020 às 12:31)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite! O dia amanheceu com um denso nevoeiro, tornando-se pouco nublado a partir do meio da manhã. A temperatura mínima baixou!   À medida que nos aproximamos do solstício de verão, as previsões são de descidas das temperaturas, na ordem dos 10ºC e até mais baixas em algumas zonas do interior nos próximos dias. Arrefecimento nocturo no interior em pleno Junho, e previsões de tempo invernoso nos próximos tempos. O tempo está-se a tornar cada vez mais atípico no dia a dia.


Talvez um pouco abaixo da média, mas nada de extraordinário. É preciso lembrar que junho não tem médias assim tão altas, é apenas o 4º mês mais quente do ano, e mesmo usar essa média nesta altura é enganador porque a temperatura varia muito nestes meses de transição, no começo do mês a temperatura devia estar entre a média de maio e a de junho


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jun 2020 às 12:45)

Aqui estão alguns acumulados significativos, na rede NETATMO...
- Ribeira do Salto: 4,6 mm
- Arrifana: 16,1 mm
- Silves: 6,8 mm
- Albufeira: 9,8 mm
- Quinta do Tôr: 16,4 mm
- Ilha do Farol: 2,7 mm
- Faro: 10,3 mm
- Faz Fato: 7 mm
- Monte Gordo: 2,1 mm
- Moncarapacho: 3,0 mm
- Cartaya: 1,6 mm

...e da rede IPMA:
- Sagres: 6,6 mm
- Aljezur: 21,9 mm
- São Teotónio: 6,9 mm
- Zambujeira: 8,6 mm
- Castro Verde: 2,8 mm
- Monchique: 2,2 mm
- Mexilhoeira Grande: 6,5 mm
- Praia da Rocha: 4,3 mm
- Aeroporto de Faro: 5,8 mm
- Tavira: 1,1 mm
- Vila Real de Santo António: 1,4 mm
- Castro Marim: 4,3 mm
- Sines: 0,7 mm
(por alguma razão, Mértola aparece com um acumulado de 0 mm, mas a estação amadora da MeteoAlentejo acumula 1,8 mm)

Em suma, o evento foi ótimo no Barlavento Algarvio e no sudoeste alentejano, pondo várias zonas com valores acima da média mensal, mas no Sotavento o evento foi fraquinho, tal e qual como para lá da fronteira.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jun 2020 às 12:45)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia!
> Refiro-me às temperaturas mínimas, essas não são normais para esta altura do ano, estão muito baixas, a prova está no desenvolvimento de algumas plantas que está a ser muito prejudicado. Estas variações bruscas no tempo não são normais, comparado com os tempos que eram há uns anos atrás.
> 
> O início da manhã está com céu encoberto e ausência de vento.


Percebo a situação porque também ajudo nos trabalhos do campo, mas as variações de tempo sempre foram normais no nosso clima. Pode ser cada vez mais extremo, mas não é assim tão anormal. As pessoas mais velhas sempre me disseram que só depois do São João é que normalmente o tempo estabiliza mais e que até lá, há dias bem frescos e por vezes surgem umas trovoadas. O São João é um santo popular aqui da terra e em grande parte dos anos passa-se um bocado mal nos festejos devido ás noites bem fresquinhas, bem como já houve anos em que se estragaram as decorações devido ás chuvas. 
Prefiro mil vezes que esteja assim agora porque quanto mais cedo vier o calor pior. Mais tarde ou mais cedo ele chega, pelo menos aqui no Alentejo que é sempre garantido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jun 2020 às 13:28)

Por aqui, 5 mm, em Faro choveu praticamente o dobro.

A estação de Faro (Aeroporto) acumulou 12 mm, enquanto a média de Junho é de 6.6 mm, quase o dobro.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Jun 2020 às 19:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Aqui estão alguns acumulados significativos, na rede NETATMO...
> - Ribeira do Salto: 4,6 mm
> - Arrifana: 16,1 mm
> - Silves: 6,8 mm
> ...


A Estação de Mertola do IPMA na realidade nao fica em Mértola fica em Vale Formoso a mais de 20km de Mértola. Daí a diferença de dados


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2020 às 00:44)

Até mais logo, chuva...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jun 2020 às 23:16)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, o dia começou com nevoeiro, mas que rapidamente levantou. A noite foi bastante fresca, mas o dia foi ameno.
Máx:* 28,6ºC*
Min: *10,7ºC*

Noite bem iluminada pela lua e *17,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2020 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade durante a tarde. 

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 13.6ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jun 2020 às 21:00)

Boas,
Mínima fresca de 9°c, e máxima de 23°c, com alguma nebulosidade alta a partir do meio da tarde, neste momento 18°c e vento moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jun 2020 às 01:47)

Boa Madrugada,
Mais um dia com temperatura agradável e com céu praticamente limpo até meio da tarde. Ainda apareceram algumas nuvens altas, mas iam-se dissipando. Vento foi-se intensificando ao longo do dia, dando uma sensação mais fresca.









Máx: *27,3ºC*
Min:* 9,5ºC*

Neste momento, *12,7ºC* e algum vento de NW.


----------



## comentador (8 Jun 2020 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada e manhã bastantes frias para a época, às 6h30 estavam 9,0 ºC.  E a frieza veio para ficar, esta semana e a próxima.


----------



## talingas (8 Jun 2020 às 21:26)

Na tarde de hoje o entretenimento foi dar nova utilização há minha velha estação. Ficará portanto a recolher dados offline no cabeço de mouro em São Mamede. Com vista para o alto de São Mamede e Marvão!  Veremos se as diferenças aqui em relação à cidade serão significativas. Pelas 21h marcava já 18,8,°C.  Por aqui, destaque para uma mínima que atingiu 8,9°C. Dia agradável.












Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jun 2020 às 09:05)

talingas disse:


> Na tarde de hoje o entretenimento foi dar nova utilização há minha velha estação. Ficará portanto a recolher dados offline no cabeço de mouro em São Mamede. Com vista para o alto de São Mamede e Marvão!  Veremos se as diferenças aqui em relação à cidade serão significativas. Pelas 21h marcava já 18,8,°C.  Por aqui, destaque para uma mínima que atingiu 8,9°C. Dia agradável.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será interessante o registo do vento naqueles dias em que esteja vento de NE/N, dada a confluência do vale das Carreiras com a posição da tua estação. Ao estar no topo do Cabeço de Mouro, os eventos de vento serão bastante intensos


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jun 2020 às 12:18)

Boas,
Tenho notado alguma dificuldade de crescimento em algumas espécies, tomateiras, abóboras, courgetes, etc o que diz bem das temperaturas que têm estado. Por outro lado é bom para as árvores, que conservam ainda algum vigor e para a humidade dos solos. Como isto não dá ponto sem nó e os últimos anos o tem demonstrado, temo que depois o Verão se prolongue até Outubro o que seria péssimo na conjutura atual( recuperação da vegetação/ecossistemas após uma seca intensa e manutenção dos parcos recursos hidricos).  
Junho fresco não é o fim do mundo agora Setembro/Outubro quentes e secos é o que sabemos...
Antigamente a permissa Invernos fortes Verões fortes parecia funcionar...agora é uma amálgama de estados climáticos um bocado confusa.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2020 às 19:58)

Boa Tarde,
Dias com algumas nuvens e agradáveis vão-se sucedendo. Boa inversão durante a noite! 
Máx: *28,2ºC*
Min: *9,8ºC*

*25,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (11 Jun 2020 às 13:48)

Aguaceiro fraco em Panóias, Ourique

Ourique com céu muito nublado e 21ºC


----------



## vamm (11 Jun 2020 às 15:26)

Aguaceiro fraco e passageiro


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jun 2020 às 15:37)

Boas,
Rápida dissipação da "frente" antes de chegar aqui, como já era expectável. Há pouco ainda chuviscou, mas nem para molhar o chão deu.

Neste momento, céu muito nublado, vento moderado de NW e *20,2ºC.*


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jun 2020 às 18:04)

Boas,
Hoje estive nas cascatas do Monte sete, serra de S.Mamede, cá ficam umas fotos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Depois estive lá no alto, bastante vento, nevoeiro e alguma chuva a temperatura por volta das 15h, rondava os 11/12°c.


----------



## vamm (11 Jun 2020 às 19:05)




----------



## talingas (11 Jun 2020 às 20:49)

Dia muito desagradável por aqui. Céu muito nublado, chegou a haver alguns períodos de chuva fraca, sem acumular. Tem sido uma ventania o dia inteiro, vento moderado de NO com rajadas, 54,1 km/h. A temperatura andou sempre entre os 15 e os 17ºC, 18ºC Tmax, neste momento 14,1ºC Tactual.  O vento esse mantém-se, mas  o Sol apareceu por instantes para fechar o dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2020 às 22:57)

Por aqui, dia algo nublado com algum sol e ventoso durante a tarde, passou a frente por aqui e ainda deu para molhar o chão.  Chuva de Verão tem outro sabor. 

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jun 2020 às 01:01)

Chuva no verão nao tem qualquer piada assim como o calor e o sol nos meses de inverno nao tem piada nenhuma


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2020 às 01:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Chuva no verão nao tem qualquer piada assim como o calor e o sol nos meses de inverno nao tem piada nenhuma



Estamos em Junho, que não é um mês seco em boa parte do território nacional a norte do Tejo. 

Mesmo em Portalegre a média mensal é de 31.6 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2020 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
Aguaceiro há pouco que ainda fez os telhados correr. Aqui na zona, apenas Portalegre tem acumulado qualquer coisa e segue com 2mm. 

Dia ainda mais fresco que ontem, mas o vento está mais calmo. *17,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2020 às 15:20)

Aguaceiro neste momento. Antes do mesmo chegar, ainda apareceu uma shelf-cloud mal formada:









A temperatura desceu para os *15,6ºC *atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2020 às 17:44)

Não estava nada à espera mas vai trovejando de vez em quando por aqui...  15.8ºC e 3.4mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2020 às 17:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não estava nada à espera mas vai trovejando de vez em quando por aqui...  15.8ºC e 3.4mm.


Aqui também ouço alguns trovões.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2020 às 17:46)

Valente chuvada há 10 minutos e agora troveja, e bem!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2020 às 17:52)

Que valentes trovões!


----------



## talingas (12 Jun 2020 às 18:02)

Aguaceiro de pingas grossissimas neste momento! Clarão avistado e respectivo trovão agora mesmo.

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2020 às 18:03)

Que granda bomba, caiu aqui perto!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2020 às 18:06)

Mais uma bomba, estes andam a cair no solo. Chove bem com pingas grossas.


----------



## talingas (12 Jun 2020 às 18:06)

Mais um bombazio!! Ainda maior!

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## talingas (12 Jun 2020 às 18:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais uma bomba, estes andam a cair no solo. Chove bem com pingas grossas.


Até ouvi um barulhinho a acompanhar o relâmpago antes do trovão. Ou estou alucinar, mas foi muito perto este. 

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2020 às 18:30)

Sermos surpreendidos pela meteorologia é das melhores coisas.  Não estava à espera que houvesse chuva forte e muito menos trovoada, que até teve bastante atividade. Muitos trovões, mas nenhum foi registado pelos mapas de descargas. Também tenho estado a ouvir trovões da célula que passou por Portalegre e que agora está na serra, e não há qualquer registo também.
Deixo então umas fotos e 2 vídeos onde gravei dois valentes trovões. 

Nos vídeos não há praticamente vento nenhum, mas passado uns minutos intensificou-se de forma significativa. A célula passou de raspão, mas a ponta ainda originou uma valente chuvada. A escassos km's para Leste ou até mesmo do outro lado da vila, deve ter descarregado bem.
As fotos:






Depois dos vídeos, já com bastante vento como podem ver pela palmeira lá ao fundo e pela bandeira. Espécie de Shelf-Cloud aqui por cima.








Passado uns minutos, calmaria total novamente. 




Célula da serra:





*16,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2020 às 20:33)

Também não contava com trovoada, ainda deu 2 belos estouros aqui em cima.
Por agora, o céu já vai limpando.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2020 às 21:35)

Boa Noite,
Dia ainda com muitas nuvens, mas mais ameno em termos de temperatura. Ao longo dos próximos dias já vão recuperando.
Máx: *22,8ºC*
Min: *9,2ºC*

Neste momento, *17,4ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2020 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde,
O dia segue agradável com algumas nuvens e vento. Amanhã deve voltar a chuviscar.









*25,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jun 2020 às 15:32)

Céu limpo pelos Algarves, um pouco mais quente que nos últimos dias mas ainda bastante agradável. Dia Primaveril!
Agora vai começar o "desconfinamento" dos consumos. Vamos ver o que resta em Setembro.
Sábado passei pela fonte de Paderne para ver com os "próprios olhos" a dita completanente seca! Nunca a vi seca mesmo no final do Verão mas pronto venham abacates que é o que se quer!


----------



## frederico (15 Jun 2020 às 15:47)

trovoadas disse:


> Céu limpo pelos Algarves, um pouco mais quente que nos últimos dias mas ainda bastante agradável. Dia Primaveril!
> Agora vai começar o "desconfinamento" dos consumos. Vamos ver o que resta em Setembro.
> Sábado passei pela fonte de Paderne para ver com os "próprios olhos" a dita completanente seca! Nunca a vi seca mesmo no final do Verão mas pronto venham abacates que é o que se quer!



As fontes cársicas que alimentam a cascata do Pego do Inferno também têm secado desde que meteram uns furos para laranjeiras na Asseca! Mas como hoje em dia a água é canalizada e vem das barragens ninguém quer saber das fontes naturais ou dos poços públicos. Por exemplo, em Cacela há décadas que a população perdeu acesso aos poços públicos e à água da Fonte Santa, na Ribeira de Cacela-Velha.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jun 2020 às 16:51)

frederico disse:


> As fontes cársicas que alimentam a cascata do Pego do Inferno também têm secado desde que meteram uns furos para laranjeiras na Asseca! Mas como hoje em dia a água é canalizada e vem das barragens ninguém quer saber das fontes naturais ou dos poços públicos. Por exemplo, em Cacela há décadas que a população perdeu acesso aos poços públicos e à água da Fonte Santa, na Ribeira de Cacela-Velha.


Pois a questão não é até agora mas daqui para a frente. Estamos claramente a viver um período dificíl a nível de recursos hídricos. Actualmente nem sei se alguém está atento aos níveis piezométricos nomeadanente em alguns sistemas. Faz-me confusão ter-se falado tanto em 2005 da salinidade dos aquíferos e actualmente nada quando o cenário de 2005 já começa a ser uma criança. A meu ver é apenas devido a Odelouca. Como está garantido o abastecimento público o resto não interessa!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jun 2020 às 20:59)

Boas,
Mais um dia ameno, entretanto a noite já não foi tão fria como as anteriores, já conto com um par de dias, com mínimas abaixo dos 10°c, sendo que a mais baixa foi até agora de 8,5°c.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jun 2020 às 11:28)

Boas,
Aproveitar ainda o último dia relativamente fresco, pois a partir de amanhã acabou o sossego.

Mínima de 11,5°c, atual de 17,3°c.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jun 2020 às 00:03)

Boa Noite,
Os dias com temperaturas suaves vão chegando a fim, pois parece que na próxima semana já teremos os 37/38ºC aqui pelo Alentejo. Tal como Maio, o final de junho vai compensar as ligeiras anomalias negativas do inicio do mês. Desta vez, as temperaturas serão mais elevadas, mas as anomalias não porque nesta altura, já são mais normais, desde que não se prolonguem durante muito, tendo sido este o principal problema do final de maio. Equilibrando as coisas, deverá ser um mês normal em relação ás temperaturas. Já em termos de precipitação, até ao momento, apenas Portalegre tem algo (4.4mm) e aqui, o acumulado deve rondar 1/2mm. 

Máx: *25,8ºC*
Min: *11,1ºC*

Tatual: *15,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jun 2020 às 14:38)

Boa tarde,
Último dia abaixo dos 30ºC, pois a partir de amanhã é sempre a subir. Se na próxima semana não chegar aos 40ºC, vai andar perto. Estão previstos 40ºC para Elvas na terça-feira e a AEMET prevê o mesmo para Badajoz. Das zonas mais quentes da PI e basta. 

Atuais *27,6ºC* com céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2020 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais quentinho.

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC

Não tarda, está aí as noites tropicais.


----------



## Tonton (20 Jun 2020 às 23:14)

Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!! 

Temperaturas pelo Sotavento há cerca de 1 hora (22h)...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jun 2020 às 00:20)

Tonton disse:


> Temperaturas pelo Sotavento há cerca de 1 hora (22h)...


E às 23:00 as temperaturas eram estas:  
Faro - 25ºC (-0,8ºC)
Olhão - 25,4ºC (-1,6ºC)
Tavira - 26,1ºC (+0ºC)
Vila Real de Santo António: 26,3ºC (-0,8ºC)
Castro Marim: 26,1ºC (-1,8ºC)

No entanto, a próxima noite não deverá ser tropical, porque o calor acumulado no Interior ainda não é suficiente. Estará lá próximo, no entanto...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2020 às 13:28)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E às 23:00 as temperaturas eram estas:
> Faro - 25ºC (-0,8ºC)
> Olhão - 25,4ºC (-1,6ºC)
> Tavira - 26,1ºC (+0ºC)
> ...



Faro (Aeroporto) teve mínima tropical de 20.7ºC.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jun 2020 às 15:05)

Que calor aqui pelo Algarve, viajei entre São Brás e  Boliqueime...e que calor faz quase 35c em alguns locais!


----------



## Tonton (21 Jun 2020 às 15:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Que calor aqui pelo Algarve, viajei entre São Brás e  Boliqueime...e que calor faz quase 35c em alguns locais!



 35ºC no Sítio das Fontes e perto de Loulé....


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jun 2020 às 15:33)

Boas,
Noite ainda relativamente fresca, com mínima de 13°c, infelizmente as próximas noites já não serão assim.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jun 2020 às 22:06)

Boa Noite,
Dia já bem quente, mas nos próximos 2 dias é que vai ser a valer. Céu limpo e algum vento de Noroeste durante a tarde.





Máx: *34,2ºC*
Min: *11,4ºC*

*24,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2020 às 22:51)

A rotação do vento deu-se perto das 21 horas e a máxima foi perto dessa hora, com 32.8ºC. Neste momento, sigo com 30.2ºC e vento moderado com algumas rajadas de Norte.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Jun 2020 às 00:01)

Beja (31,8°C) e Évora (30,9°C) aquém do previsto hoje ....
Dados Meteo Alentejo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jun 2020 às 00:18)

Mais uma noite tropical pelo Algarve... A temperatura atual no Clube Náutico de Tavira está nos 26,4°C. 

@algarvio1980 Fiquei surpreendido por terem havido noites tropicais no Algarve, até porque nem estavam previstas para a noite em questão, em diversos modelos. As temperaturas registadas foram superiores às previstas!


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Jun 2020 às 00:27)

Temperaturas hoje aquém do previsto.  Beja 31,8°C e Évora 30,9°C.
Dados Meteo Alentejo


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jun 2020 às 00:35)

Da estação vizinha já que a Davis ficou em coma parcial, vento na ordem dos 40 km/h de NE com 25ºC.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jun 2020 às 10:24)

Bom dia, 

Hoje em Faro está muito calor, e as discrepâncias entre junto a costa onde estão quase todas as estações do IPMA e gritante. 
Hoje mesmo sendo no carro entre Faro e Santa Bárbara de Nexe em curto espaço de 10 km a discrepância era de quase 10c.
Em Santa Barbara o carro estacionado a sombra tinha as 09h00 quase 36c!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jun 2020 às 12:18)

Bom dia

Depois da temperaturas junto ao litoral já ter chegado aos 31ºC na estação de Carvoeiro, o vento de Sueste já começou a entrar e a temperaturas já baixou para os 26ºC neste momento.
No Sítio das Fontes, mais no interior, temos já 36ºC neste momento, apesar do vento SE. Vai aquecer bem hoje!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2020 às 12:50)

Fornalha já ligada com 31,5°c, máxima prevista de 35°c.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jun 2020 às 14:06)

Se ontem as temperaturas parecem ter estado algo aquém, hoje não ficaria nada surpreendido se ultrapassagem as máximas, dado os valores que já se registam as 13h.
Muito, muito calor.. 
Se junto ao mar está 33c imagino mais para o interior!


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Jun 2020 às 15:40)




----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2020 às 15:41)

A estação de Vale do Gaio, Torrão (Alcácer do Sal) já atingiu os 39,1 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2020 às 18:06)

Actualizando


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2020 às 19:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Actualizando



Boas, aonde é que vais buscar esses dados que eu não encontro na net?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2020 às 21:42)

Boa Noite,
Dia de muito calor e amanhã ainda será pior. Ao final do dia fui até à Nave Fria, aldeia localizada na Serra de S. Mamede perto da freguesia de Esperança, onde está uma bela fonte.  Fresco agradável naquele local, mesmo antes do sol se pôr, pois passa por lá um pequeno ribeiro e fica à sombra cedo, visto estar na encosta leste de uma das serra. O ribeiro ainda corria e deve ser um local com potentes inversões térmicas. A erva ainda permanecia verde no terreno ao lado.
Ficam umas fotos.














35ºC na zona baixa de Portalegre por volta da 13:30h e 37ºC em Arronches ás 14h, segundo o termómetro do carro. A diferença diária do costume.

Portel, Oriola foi a estação que ultrapassou os 40ºC ( com 40,1ºC) nas temperaturas horárias. Amanhã as temperaturas vão diminuir mais para Oeste (Vale do Sado, Tejo..) e aumentar aqui no interior. Aviso laranja por parte da AEMET para o Vale do Guadiana.

Máx: *38,3ºC*
Min: *14,1ºC
*
Estão* 28,2ºC* e nem uma aragem há.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2020 às 22:44)

Thomar disse:


> Boas, aonde é que vais buscar esses dados que eu não encontro na net?



Boas, 

É da rede estações Davis, aplicação WeatherLink.
Este sítio como esperado tem mesmo potencial, quando era miúdo ia muito pescar junto aquela barragem do vale do Gaio, e lembro me que o calor era bem sufocante. 
40,8 graus de máxima é uma excelente amostra de potencial.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2020 às 22:47)

joralentejano disse:


> *35ºC* na zona baixa de Portalegre por volta da 13:30h e *37°c* em Arronches ás 14h, o termómetro do carro.
> 
> Máx: *38,3ºC*
> Min: *14,1ºC*


Nada mau, para quem já classificava este mês de " congelador".

Bem, por aqui a segue tropical com 27°c, felizmente corre algum vento.


----------



## JPAG (22 Jun 2020 às 23:08)

Boa noite.

Dia bem quente por Beja, como era esperado..  

Inicio de noite com temperatura muito agradável e com um pequena brisa, possibilitando ainda uma pequena corrida. Nestes dias só depois das 20/21h é que dá para praticar um pouco de desporto.

Máximas de hoje:
IPMA (horária) - *37.4ºC*
Meteoalentejo - *37.1ºC*
WU - *37.1.C*

Neste momento, às 23h, ainda estão cerca de 28ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2020 às 23:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nada mau, para quem já classificava este mês de " congelador".
> 
> Bem, por aqui a segue tropical com 27°c, felizmente corre algum vento.


Bem, mais parece que te estás a referir a mim, mas eu nunca disse nada do género, portanto, penso que não.  Muito pelo contrário, aliás. 

*25,8ºC* por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2020 às 23:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, mais parece que te estás a referir a mim, mas eu nunca disse nada do género, portanto, penso que não.  Muito pelo contrário, aliás.
> 
> *25,8ºC* por aqui.


Não, não é para ti, sei que não disseste isso.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2020 às 00:00)

Na estação vizinha, uns impressionantes 30.3ºC por aqui, temperatura *que subiu* desde há pouco devido ao vento de Norte/nordeste moderado.

Gráfico de temp. vs. direção do vento:





IPMA com 30ºC na estação de Elvas também. 29 na estação do MeteoAlentejo na alta da cidade.


----------



## vamm (23 Jun 2020 às 07:19)

Ontem pelas 18h estavam 36ºC ainda, o vento ainda apareceu (para piorar um grande incêndio aqui perto), mas rapidamente desapareceu e ficou um noite tropical como há muito não apanhava


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Jun 2020 às 09:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia de muito calor e amanhã ainda será pior. Ao final do dia fui até à Nave Fria, aldeia localizada na Serra de S. Mamede perto da freguesia de Esperança, onde está uma bela fonte.  Fresco agradável naquele local, mesmo antes do sol se pôr, pois passa por lá um pequeno ribeiro e fica à sombra cedo, visto estar na encosta leste de uma das serra. O ribeiro ainda corria e deve ser um local com potentes inversões térmicas. A erva ainda permanecia verde no terreno ao lado.
> Ficam umas fotos.
> 
> ...



Podes também dizer que a larga maioria da água que se consumiu em Arronches durante várias décadas, antes da ligação à rede adutora da Barragem do Caia, era captada aqui, Todas as captações subterrâneas eram suficientes para uma população maior do que aquela que habita a vila nos dias de hoje e creio que foram contadas pelos dedos de uma mão as vezes em que houve restrições ao consumo.
Quando ao facto de ser um local ideal para inversões, creio que o potencial existe, mas será sempre condicionado com o vento, pois o "planalto"  da Parra / Perna Chã influencia claramente esse vale que corre de NE/SW entre duas elevações significativas em relação à altitude de onde está a fonte. Mas também te digo uma coisa: quando não há vento, tens geadas bastante agressivas.


----------



## JPAG (23 Jun 2020 às 09:25)

Bom dia!
Já acima dos *27ºC* em Beja. Cerca de 30ºC de temperatura sentida... começa cedo hoje 

Mínima quase tropical na estação meteoalentejo (19.7ºC), mas a rondar os 17ºC na mínima horária do IPMA e estação WU. Não conhecendo bem a localização das estações, esta diferença deve estar relacionada com isso. Na periferia da cidade as temperaturas são mais frescas..


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jun 2020 às 09:46)

JPAG disse:


> Bom dia!
> Já acima dos *27ºC* em Beja. Cerca de 30ºC de temperatura sentida... começa cedo hoje
> 
> Mínima quase tropical na estação meteoalentejo (19.7ºC), mas a rondar os 17ºC na mínima horária do IPMA e estação WU. Não conhecendo bem a localização das estações, esta diferença deve estar relacionada com isso. Na periferia da cidade as temperaturas são mais frescas..


Bom dia.  A Estação Meteo Alentejo está no Nerbe? À saída de Beja.  Sabes onde é?


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jun 2020 às 09:49)

Ontem a minha Estação de Mertola registou uns incríveis 4% de humidade


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Jun 2020 às 10:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ontem a minha Estação de Mertola registou uns incríveis 4% de humidade



Por volta das 15 h como o mínimo da estação do IPMA? E em Portalegre?


----------



## Toby (23 Jun 2020 às 10:29)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Ontem a minha Estação de Mertola registou uns incríveis 4% de humidade



Eu penso que é possível





PS: Luis, tens de pensar em dar-lhe algo para beber, coitadinho...


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jun 2020 às 11:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por volta das 15 h como o mínimo da estação do IPMA? E em Portalegre?


Sim foi por volta dessa hora.  Em Portalegre nao reparei


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jun 2020 às 11:11)

Alguém sabe qual o valor mínimo Record de humidade em Portugal?


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Jun 2020 às 11:17)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim foi por volta dessa hora.  Em Portalegre nao reparei



É que o mínimo em Portalegre foi de 12% e estando a tua estação instalada na cidade, deverá ter registado um valor mais baixo.


----------



## JPAG (23 Jun 2020 às 11:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Bom dia.  A Estação Meteo Alentejo está no Nerbe? À saída de Beja.  Sabes onde é?



Sim, sei. Na periferia da cidade. Então é a estação que aparece também no wundermap, certo?


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2020 às 13:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Podes também dizer que a larga maioria da água que se consumiu em Arronches durante várias décadas, antes da ligação à rede adutora da Barragem do Caia, era captada aqui, Todas as captações subterrâneas eram suficientes para uma população maior do que aquela que habita a vila nos dias de hoje e creio que foram contadas pelos dedos de uma mão as vezes em que houve restrições ao consumo.
> Quando ao facto de ser um local ideal para inversões, creio que o potencial existe, mas será sempre condicionado com o vento, pois o "planalto"  da Parra / Perna Chã influencia claramente esse vale que corre de NE/SW entre duas elevações significativas em relação à altitude de onde está a fonte. Mas também te digo uma coisa: quando não há vento, tens geadas bastante agressivas.


Sim, é verdade! Tal como a fonte do Vassalo, é uma fonte que nunca vi secar e para ir buscar água, gente não falta com uma enorme quantidade de garrafões.  Água belíssima! 
Até 2007, se não estou em erro, foi assim o abastecimento por cá. Esse abastecimento podia ter continuado, porque para um concelho com menos de 3000 habitantes, as nascentes existentes na serra chegavam e sobravam.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2020 às 13:09)

Boas,
Portalegre não baixou dos 27/28ºC durante toda a noite.  Já por aqui, a mínima foi de *17,3ºC*.

Neste momento, poeirada e *35,1ºC*. Aí aqueles 19,7ºC em Leiria na última atualização do mapa do IPMA, outro mundo.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2020 às 14:33)

O radar dinâmico não está a funcionar, mas parece que há pequenas células a Sul do Algarve.

*36,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2020 às 17:37)

Daqueles dias em que esta imagem retrata, na perfeição, o que sinto ao abrir a janela. 





Ainda assim, até não é das situações piores. 

Máxima de *39,2ºC*.
*38,3ºC* atuais e alguns cumulus. Já circula algum vento, mas é super quente.

A estação que está junto à barragem registou 40,9ºC, mas não sei se será fidedigno.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jun 2020 às 17:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Daqueles dias em que esta imagem retrata, na perfeição, o que sinto ao abrir a janela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Por aqui máxima de 36°,5c.


----------



## vamm (23 Jun 2020 às 17:48)

35.5ºC agora 

Trabalho numa fábrica e a temperatura no meu setor varia entre os 13ºC e os 16ºC, quando saí e levei com esta brasa, foi igualzinho @joralentejano


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jun 2020 às 23:33)

Boa Noite,
Final do dia com alguns indícios de instabilidade, mas muito pouco significativa. Poente com uma mistura de poeiras e nuvens altas.













Para SE, ao inicio da noite:





Noite de S. João diferente daquilo que é hábito por cá e em muitos outros locais. Haja a esperança de que vai ficar tudo bem e para ano estará tudo de regresso, com o dobro da vontade. 
*25,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (24 Jun 2020 às 07:16)

Nevoeiro cerrado e 17ºC


----------



## JPAG (24 Jun 2020 às 08:51)

Bom dia. 

Ontem teve um pouco mais fresco, a máxima rondou os *37.5ºC*. Ao final da tarde estava uma grande ventania, havia pó por todo o lado.
Nesta madrugada por volta das 2h estavam algum nevoeiro.. foi bom para refrescar um pouco as casas.

A temperatura segue agora nos 22ºC, com máxima prevista de 35ºC para hoje.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (24 Jun 2020 às 10:48)

Alô já muito que não apareço por aqui 
Quem se arrisca a fazer uma previsão de como será o verão português em pleno covid-19? .
Eu como adoro inverno, já estou sofrendo com o calor


----------



## PTG (24 Jun 2020 às 11:50)

Depois de uma mínima de 24,4 ºc ontem, hoje tivemos uma mínima de 18,9 ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jun 2020 às 12:43)

Bom dia,
Algum nevoeiro matinal e o dia já segue mais fresco que os anteriores. Iremos ter algum alívio até sábado.

Permanecem as poeiras e estão *29,6ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2020 às 21:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia mais fresco devido ao levante e céu com poeira.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC

A máxima desceu 5ºC em relação a ontem.


----------



## vamm (24 Jun 2020 às 23:08)

Pelas 18h estavam 32.5ºC
Agora estão 21.5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jun 2020 às 21:36)

Boa Noite,
Excelente dia de verão com algumas nuvens altas e vento de Noroeste que entretanto, já está a dar para arejar as casas. 
Máx: *32ºC*
Min: *13,7ºC*

Neste momento, *22,2ºC*.


----------



## Tonton (28 Jun 2020 às 10:41)

Com o aviso de calor para o Algarve até ao fim do dia de amanhã, já se pode ver o "forno" em preparação, em especial no Sotavento...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jun 2020 às 13:31)

Voltaram as mínimas tropicais ao Algarve..
Segundo as estações amadoras da zona de Tavira, as mínimas andaram entre os 20 e os 21,5°C, valores bem tropicais!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2020 às 15:13)

Boa Tarde,
Algum calor hoje. As noites têm sido frescas e tem havido algum nevoeiro matinal.

Mínima de *16,3ºC*

*33,6ºC *e céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2020 às 21:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e noite tropical.

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jun 2020 às 18:42)

Boa Tarde,
Nos últimos dias, as temperaturas têm sido acima dos 35ºC por cá.
Apesar do calor, hoje tive na zona de Marvão. Havia algum vento a tornar o ambiente mais suportável. Naquela zona, temperatura um pouco mais baixa, a rondar os 33/34ºC, enquanto que quando cheguei a Arronches há pouco, marcava 36ºC.
Deixo algumas fotos tiradas na Portagem:
Rio Sever e Marvão lá no alto:








Bom caudal...




Este ano, não deverá haver a típica piscina fluvial.









Máx:* 36,2ºC*
Min: *16,5ºC*

Neste momento,* 34,3ºC* e algum vento de NW. Entre amanhã e sexta haverá um alívio por aqui.

Junho termina com 0.1mm na estação de referência.  Aqui, o acumulado mensal deve rondar os 2/3mm devido a uns aguaceiros que ocorreram no dia 12.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2020 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui, o Junho foi bastante agradável nos 20 primeiros dias e depois quente nesta última década.

Máxima: 30.9ºC
mínima: 22.0ºC

Junho teve 7 noites tropicais, no ano passado não houve noites tropicais em Junho que maravilha.


----------

